# Ugh I hate it so much. :[



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was on youtube looking up videos of hedgehogs, I stumbled upon a series of videos of a hedgehog with WHS, it was by far the most heart breaking thing I have ever seen, I couldn't watch it all the way through without feeling like crying, I don't know what I would do if my little Coraline developed something such as that, it would kill me I think... I have grown so attached to the little girl. 
Sorry that was a bit of a random post, I just wanted to get that off of my mind.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

I know how you feel  It is too much to even think about, I had Sage running around my room all last night and I just watched her, thinking how cute she is and how just a year or so ago she didn't have anyone to love her, and now she can have anything and everything she wants... ahhhh, We just love our hedgies!! By the way , I LOVE the name Coraline, if Sage wasn't so attached to her name ......


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you my mom helped me come up with the name and yes it was inspired by the movie. My mom also says I have spoiled Coraline rotten, but she deserves it I think.
I do the same with Ragamuffin my little Dwarf Hamster as well.
I can't help it though I like my animals to have happy lives. >_<









^ That is Ragamuffin.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Aww! He is so cute! I do the same! I have 2 rats , and a gerbil that are spoiled!

This is my rattie , Sophee She is SPOILED!










Sorry this pic is so small!


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

yes it is horrible to see isnt it and very upsetting!!! There is someone with a website who believes that with some adaptions to keep them upright that they can have a fulfilling life - I'm not sure how I would feel about that though


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww memechan1990, your robo is adorable. I used to have a couple of them.


----------

